# Asylum or work-permits in Spain?



## kleinp (May 24, 2011)

Hello all, 

I permanently moved to Europe (currently in Germany where I grew up long ago), and I needed to ask the forum how is it easiest for a US Citizen to obtain a work-permit if one is not highly educated? Is Spain any easier? Are there _gainful_ jobs that the Spanish don't want which an American will likely be permitted for? Here in Germany I have (4) job offers but its taking much too long for my new work-permit change to be approved or denied, and the Companies who want me will not wait that long. 4 weeks ago I applied for a work-permit change to be a [permanent] Electrician but through a private [Temp]-Agency/Job Service, and there is no telling of any answer. I want to work, have many job offers, but can't legally work yet(=stress-overload).

Are there certain Regions that often give Americans a better chance at a work-permit than other Regions? 

Does anyone know any Americans (without permanent Residency) doing simpler, permanent jobs with little or no work-permit problems anywhere in the EU? In what EU Country can a foreigner utilize Temp-Agencies or similar private Job Service offices? Btw, French is my weakest language (almost zero).

(Please don't laugh) but I even thought of applying for _Asylum_ from the truly criminally oppressive, constitution-ignoring, failed Us {true story too long & inappropriate to discuss here}. Also, I was born in France (but not of EU parents) and people who know & believe my personal situation have been trying to contact the Town Hall where I was born on my behalf, to no avail. Here in Germany one certain Supervisor of Foreigners knows & believes my story but says I will certainly be laughed at {Re: Asylum request} particularly in a pro-Us Military Country as Germany currently is). Does anyone have any positive comments or advice on this? 
**{is there a better internet forum to discuss these matters in?}**

Advocates of my [not uncommon) situation had actually thought I might apply for Citizenship or Asylum in far eastern EU/Balkan areas (or farther east) where I would much less likely be laughed at, then resume my residency trials & tribulations back here in the EU where I can still earn an honest life for myself & eventually raise a Family where my future children will be safe & have adequate opportunity. 

I have not lived in the Us for many years and I will never go back. Everything I've ever honestly earned there (quite a lot) is long-lost by no fault of mine, and I vehemently feel [it] is no longer a place for most honest, middle-class, god-fearing people; I have *no* Country to go back to if I don't legally obtain my next work-permit or Visa extension somewhere in the EU relatively soon. I can't imagine going back to the dangerous 3rd-world Country where a Human Rights advocate rescued me from earlier this year; I would either die there from Sunburn or violence from Bandits.

Thanks to everyone for your patience as you read this post.

I would greatly appreciate anyone's positive advice as I would do for you (but please no sales pitches for services). Thanks!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unforunately there is no positive advice on offer.
Unemployment in Spain is the highest in Europe, at over 21%. You may not have read about the massive demonstrations taking place all over Spain with tens of thousnds demanding work and decent public services...
Under normal circumstances priority is given to EU job applicants and at this point in the economic downturn it is highly unlikely you would be successful in obtaining work here, regardless of skill level. Germany, with its growing economy, is your best bet.
Sorry...


----------

